# pinion gear



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

i own an old penn jigmaster 500 and am ordering new drag washers. the reel was in fair shape but i was wondering how important the pinion gear is. should i order a new one? what is a new one gonna do for the reel?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

What is the old one doing? Normally, the pinion in the Jigmaster is steel, while the main gear is bronze. It's the main gear that normally fails (or at least the threads on the shaft of the main gear) before the pinion. Is the pinion damaged or worn?


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

a little and where the handle attatches its kinda loose so the handle kind of plays a little bit


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

That's not the pinion gear. The handle attaches to the main gear sleeve shaft on which the main gear sits. The shaft is made from bronze, and the threads wear easily causing the handle to loosen. You can order it from here: http://store.scottsbt.com/category1.aspx?SID=8&Category_ID=252&ClearCache=1

If your star drag is 10-60, order the coarse tooth, and if it's 10-505, order the fine tooth. I recommend the stainless replacement, however, and that eliminates the problem. Especially if you are going to keep it awhile! Stainless part numbers are 98-60AT or 98-505AT.

I believe there is an instructional in the "bible" section on here from Alan Tani that explains it and how to do it.

Get the part number off your star drag to determine if you need the coarse tooth or fine-tooth sleeve.

First, though, I would make sure that your handle, itself, is not damaged, and that your handle nut is tightend all the way down.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the help


----------

